# Hope you are all doing well with the floods and high winds we are experiencing



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

We have been very fortunate these past couple days, the worst that happened was we lost electricity for a day or so. A young friend of mine asked how I was doing with no TV and no internet. I said I was listening to a PBS talk radio program on my battery powered transistor radio. His look was priceless as he said " a what ?" I guess I should have used a more modern term???? I hope you are all safe and sound.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

A what?? Me grandaddy's ol' crank powered gramophone, sonny boy!

Priceless in deed, I've seen that look a million times and it never gets old.

Tnx for sharing.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

We have been fortunate to not have to many power outages here. Highway 101 is in shifting mode and you have to watch out for big bumps in the road  The local rivers are running full  but we have had a reprieve for a couple of days so hopefully we will drain down a bit. Stay safe


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Its to worm over hear for this time of the year and on the other side I am not sorry I can't stand the cold and that's a saver on the gas heating 
Oh and the wild cherry blossoms start to flower ?!? Jipp al in the park like it's march


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

4 inches of water in my man cave basement. Sump pump under the house went Ka-blooey. Big mess, but no where near the problems of the people out west loosing their homes and people being killed.

All in all, we have been blessed, and are grateful it was not worse.

SSS


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad to hear it wasn't any worse than water in the man cave.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Not as much rain as up North but blimey it's windy. Last week I went out for a quick target session and as I drew, the wind caused my bands to vibrate audibly. Just before I released I thought: hey cool! 
Then, I hit my thumb 
Luckily only a bb but spoiling a nice little black spot under the nail.

Thoughts with those affected by the storms.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That kinds painful, glad it wasn't any worse than that


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Tag,

I just need to get more *girls* in the man cave!

He he,

SSS :woot: :woot:


----------

